# Ebonite Flat Top



## apple320 (Mar 23, 2009)

I used an NOS section that had a sack on it to make this bulb filler for a customer today.  I was not sure if I would like a bulb filler but I think with a clear sack it should be quite cool.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice work!

These guys sell silicone sacs that are pretty well see-thru.

http://www.tryphon.it/catalogo.htm


----------



## apple320 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Sacks*

Thanks for the contact.


----------



## Houstonian (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice work.

Can you tell me what thread size you're using for the body/cap connection?

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 25, 2009)

Chris,
That is a nice looking pen.  I like that color combo of ebonite.


----------



## apple320 (Mar 27, 2009)

Houstonian said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Can you tell me what thread size you're using for the body/cap connection?
> 
> ...



Thanks

Good old 1/2 x 20


----------



## apple320 (Mar 27, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> Chris,
> That is a nice looking pen.  I like that color combo of ebonite.



Thanks you


----------

